# Skeeter To Skiff Project



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is a project that my buddy is taking on. This is his first boat and he will be using it to chase the infamous Carp on the flyrod in Colorado. 














































After towing it home he noticed this! This was with the transom saver on the motor while in tow.









Motor off. 70 hp Johnson(this thing must of flew)



























Saturated Transom!


----------



## rstevens (Jan 20, 2010)

If anyone can help me out with this im not sure where to start I cut the transom out as you can see it was rotted all the way threw. I also cut a small hole in the floor to repair some fiberglass and found the wood underneath saturated with water. Im not sure where to go from here do I cut the floor out or what? Any and all help would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

A German!!!

That dog'll hunt!!

You're going to have to get rid of all the wet wood; probably all the wood if it's that old and even slightly suspect. Stucturally it's as good as termites holding hands by now anyways.

Is there an inner and outer hull with a wood pancake in the middle or just a few spots of wood?

-T


----------



## rstevens (Jan 20, 2010)

She would if she wasn’t scared of the gun...... I think its wood sandwiched in the middle yeah. Ever thing else looks solid.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great looking dog. Jury is still out on that boat. ;D

I am surprised that this idea hasn't shown up on the forum before. Its an outstanding microskiff project. Almost as surprising is that its being done in Colorado. Someone might need to move to Texas or Florida ;D


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

> Great looking dog. Jury is still out on that boat.  ;D
> 
> I am surprised that this idea hasn't shown up on the forum before. Its an outstanding microskiff project. Almost as surprising is that its being done in Colorado. Someone might need to move to Texas or Florida  ;D


 Here is a pic of our first project in Colorado!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I remember that. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## jdd1091 (Dec 28, 2009)

I would remove the "deck cap", the part above the rubrail. I think it would be a niceer skiff without it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is a (nearly) step by step instruction for the transom. Hope Jason doesn't mind. You have the hard part done.
http://robaloboatowners.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=915 Skip the parts about planning and concentrate on the rebuild of the transom.

For the floor- is the entire floor wood or is there just a strip in the center? If just the center has a strip down it you can cut along the strip, dig out the wood and replace it with a material of your choice (wood or high tech foam) and then glass back over it.

At this point there is no need to remove the cap unless the sides of the boat are constructed with wood and need to be removed. If you remove the capyou will need to build a structure around it to retain it shape or you may never get the cap back on.


----------



## rstevens (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes the floor is wood sandwiched between fiberglass. here is a pic of where I am now. As far as I can tell the sides are all fiberglass with no wood. I guess my next question would be, do I replace the wood or use something else like foam and then glass it. What other options do I have?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

killer project, thanks for sharing. I moved it to our bragging section... Keep the updates coming.

Cheers
Jan


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> do I replace the wood or use something else like foam and then glass it. What other options do I have?


That depends on what you need to do with the floor. If you are going to mount stuff (ie: screw items down) you will need wood. If not you can use foam or add more layers of glass.

Foam coring is easier to use than wood for something like this but is about $150 a sheet and won't hold a screw. If you use either foam or wood you need to slobber down enough "putty" in order to fill EVERY cavity so there are no air pockets and that is difficult to do. It is easier with foam because it flexes real nice compared to wood.

If it were mine I would lay a few layers of glass and be done with it. Of course, you have to be aware of the limitations at all times. You won't be able to fly through the river and bounce off boulders. Many boats out there are simply made of nothing but solid glass and they do just fine.

Post what materials you plan to use...some may not be appropriate.


----------



## rstevens (Jan 20, 2010)

Demolition complete


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> Demolition complete


Pics???


----------



## rstevens (Jan 20, 2010)

The coolest tool ever


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> The coolest tool ever



What does it do? [smiley=spinning-on-head.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Snap On Visual Inspection Device BK5500

http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?store=snapon-store&item_ID=81957&group_ID=21604


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Posting a couple of pics for Carphunter. Stringers in place long with a new transom. He is thinking about adding a few stringers, not sure if this is what you woul call them, on the gunnels and then adding a deck on top. Check out the photos with the cardboard mock up of what im talking about.




































Here is the idea to add the deck that he has. Its obviously a very rough idea at this time and he will be water testing soon to see water lines and stability.









Comments questions concerns are welcome!!!!


----------



## rstevens (Jan 20, 2010)

The first coat of gelcoat went on today second coat will be on soon as well.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

wow man he's come a long way , sure is looking good


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

very cool, don't let up!


----------



## rstevens (Jan 20, 2010)

So I got the front deck mocked up with one hatch cut out for the gas tank. I still need to cut out one more for the batteries. 



















And got the motor mounted up still need to paint it but I want to get in the water soon.










I still need to mount up the steering and throttle controls


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Cool boat.

Wow.  Fly fishing for carp?  It seems so... civilized and sportsmanlike.  I use my bow.  That being said, my dad said tying into a carp was a big deal when he was a kid.  He said they fight like a redfish. If that is the case, I'll bet that is serious fun. On average, the carp I stuck were bigger than the reds I caught.

Do you all eat the dang things?  I had a bunch of `ol guys that loved to take them off my hands.  That was good because I never could get the bones out of them to my satisfaction.  If I can't fillet it, someone else can eat it.

Do you have a fly pattern that looks like a kennel of corn?  How do you strip to make it look "real"?



Okay, the hijack is over. Feel free to ignore me.

Nate


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Nate....there is actually a pretty decent grassroots effort to chase the carp. There are a lot of folks that take it really seriously on the fly rod. There are some pretty cool flies out there that they tie. From my understanding, folks out in Colorado have bought flats boats (fully rigged out) like we talk about on here, specifically for chasing carp. And stalk them in much the same way that you do saltwater fish.

It's mostly C&R though from my understanding.

I'm sure there are some others on here that can chime in.


----------



## rstevens (Jan 20, 2010)

Hahaha, no I have never eaten a carp or plan to. But yes I live in Colorado and am building this boat with carp fishing in mind. I have hunted them for years on flats boats one of them being a geenoe with a full set up ( polling platform jack plate the works). As for flies, mostly streamer patterns most of them custom. And yes they fish and fight a lot like red fish.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Carp fishing in Europe is a huge sport. We Americans typically consider them trash fish - on the other side of the pond they are a national treasure.

As a kid I would never pass up the opportunity to have one pull on my line. They are plentiful and are an excellent fish for learning how to fight fish, testing the limits of your gear and getting a feel for the "sweet spot" that we charish today. As I grew older I found out that the cat food plant would pay for them - then we went from learners to gatherers (hook/line and bow/arrow by the boat loads). It was the best summer job a kid could have.


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

This was the boat that started it all in Colorado for Carphunter and I! Yes thats a wooden pushpole!








Then it progressed to this.









Then I moved, hence the Skeeter to Skiff. People do take there Carp on the flyrod serious in Colorado, I guided part-time doing just that. There are guys with Mitzi's, Dolphin's, and Beavertail's up there that are used to chase Carp on the fly!  Here is a link to a little video on what its like that I put together a while back http://www.fishexplorer.com/blog.asp?action=det&bid=250

But enough de-railing, this thread is about Ryan's new sled! Keep up the good work buddy! I like the front deck, did you decide to go with the alternative to seadeck up there or what?


----------



## rstevens (Jan 20, 2010)

The front deck in now installed. I still need to put the top layer of glass down and shape out the rest of the consol. But this is where I am at.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool build.
What're those round things...
I'm corn-fuzz'd.


----------



## rstevens (Jan 20, 2010)

That was going to by my consol but i didnt like it so i made a new one, ill post pics.


----------



## rstevens (Jan 20, 2010)

Here are some updated pics of the new consol. Some more glass work then gel coat.


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Looking good Ryan!


----------



## rstevens (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not to knock your work but I don't understand your console. if you are making a nice casting deck up front why would you make a full console that will be hard to get over?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats pretty cool. Your deck looks like it belongs there.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

That layout reminds me of Grandpa's old hydrodyne ski boat. Awesome work!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

It's a speed boat with a casting deck, kinda like a Swiss Army knife, something for every task!


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice Ryan, I like the console plus your limber enough to hop rightup there!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Not to knock your work either, but I would have completely ripped off the cap and started out with a front & rear decks, with wide gunwales, and an open cockpit.
A small side console too.
It really opens up the skiff for fly fishing.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

half the fun will be getting there! kickazz boat sir.


----------

